# Possible lost photos



## thequicktrigger (Aug 17, 2012)

Trying on behalf of my mother's Husband. He owns an Iphone 4S. He had taken a lot of photos in a recent vacation and wanted to put them online. He connected his phone to his computer, clicked on Photo, he chose a folder he wanted to sync and proceeded. He noticed though that the pictures were not not transferred to his computer, but that all of the photos, except for the photo album he chose were gone. This was his first sync since his vacation, and the photos (according to apple) did not link up to his Icloud. We tried restoring the phone to an earlier date through Itunes with no luck.

Is there any other trick to restore just the software on the phone to before it was syncd?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know nothing about this, but in trying to learn found the following two sites with a web search.

Recover Photos, Videos, Music & More from iPhone (seems to be free, but I did not try to download).

iPhone Data Recovery (probably costs an arm and a leg).


----------



## thequicktrigger (Aug 17, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> I know nothing about this, but in trying to learn found the following two sites with a web search.
> 
> Recover Photos, Videos, Music & More from iPhone (seems to be free, but I did not try to download).
> 
> iPhone Data Recovery (probably costs an arm and a leg).


The first link doesn't support the 4S, only the 4, and the option that can is no different than the Itunes restore and gets us nowhere, and I'm familiar with the other link..and yeah it's usually $200, they use some special kind of software that studies every sector of the Hard Drive to fix the issue.

Thanks for the tips anyways though.


----------



## creativeking (Aug 29, 2012)

HI, Better contact the tech team of the iphone http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1434 the link which will connect you to the page of tech service providers of Apple. All the best


----------

